# Garbled Picture in LCD TV



## rorshach (Jun 23, 2012)

My LCD TV is unwatchable, 3 months after end of warranty... ((
All pics from all inputs is garbled, including the menu.
When there's no input, the menu works fine. looks like something went wrong with whatever is synchronizing the picture.
Please look at the following pics.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqbhrmvc5x0zgx0/2012-05-27 20.10.57.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukvf3846t3hrzsr/2012-05-27 20.11.17.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wmo191su1nm5slg/2012-05-27 20.11.47.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gjbd1fnvyx80e9p/2012-05-27 20.12.09.jpg

Any idea on what's causing this and how do I fix it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Download new firmware from the manufacturer and upload it to your t.v via usb flash drive. If that doesn't solve your problem you will need a motherboard. 


:danger: Flash drive must be formated to accept the firmware if not done properly your set will be bricked permanently.


----------

